# HR24 fan noise.. That was easy!



## compaddict (Apr 14, 2008)

The case pops right off and the fan has a bearing cap. Add some nice synthetic grease and bango! I had my screwdrivers out and everything. Nice case design.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Great idea, I have done this on computer fans before. I got an insulin syringe from the pharmacist at wal-mart. The guy thought I was crazy at first when I asked him but I explained what it was for. I was actually surprised he gave me one. Just watch out for the trolls who have nothing better to do than scold people who open up a leased IRD which violates DTV TOS. I'm surprised they haven't shown up yet. I haven't had to do mine on my HR24 but it never hurts to lube them.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

compaddict said:


> The case pops right off and the fan has a bearing cap. Add some nice synthetic grease and bango! I had my screwdrivers out and everything. Nice case design.


It does open rather easily. It can be a little awkward but it's doable without any real tools.

While Sim-X believes anyone who brings it up is a troll (he's wrong BTW because I'm gonna bring it up and I'm certainly not a troll :grin, he has already made the point that there is a potential for violating the TOS by opening up a leased receiver.

However, if it's an owned receiver it's not a problem...since it's running fine it almost certainly doesn't matter either way.

The point everyone should take from this is if it's damaged while open it could be a problem. It's something to keep in mind for anyone contemplating opening a receiver up.

BTW, pretty nice fix. I thought the bearings on most fans these days are sealed. Glad it worked for ya. 

Mike


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

What kind of grease?


----------



## compaddict (Apr 14, 2008)

Redline CVC


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, what a great idea! I am going to try it.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Mike Bertelson said:


> ...believes anyone who brings it up is a troll (he's wrong BTW because I'm gonna bring it up and I'm certainly not a troll :grin,... if it's an owned receiver it's not a problem...
> 
> The point everyone should take from this is if it's damaged while open it could be a problem. It's something to keep in mind for anyone contemplating opening a receiver up.


I think President Nixon said much the same thing just before he got on the helicopter.

What we really do not need pointed out to us is that there is risk in everything.We know that. We're not seven.

The world is a Darwinian place; if you do not learn to look both ways before crossing the street, odds are that you will not live to pass on those terrible genes. If you open a DVR and spread your DNA everywhere while you trash everything in sight, you probably will get what you deserve.

But if you are going to open a DVR that you care about, owned or not, it is unlikely that you are going to treat it like a rented mule. Reasonable people, even those who are members here, will naturally tread lightly, and we don't need a nanny to warn us against not doing that. Well, most of us don't, anyway.

The worst-case scenario is you return a DVR and some tech who watches too much CSI determines you have been tooling around in there. If you have not stolen the HDD or made some obvious blunder or vandalism, what happens next? Does DTV send the satellite police to your house and waterboard you until you admit it? Of course they do! not! Chances are pretty great that they look the other way, because what do they have to gain by picking a fight with a customer, especially a good customer (which is often defined as one) that writes checks to them every month? Nothing, and if the DVR is intact, everything to lose.

So thanks to all the Captains Obvious out there for looking out for us. What would we do without you?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I admit I haven't looked at the internal pics lately, but is the power supply enclosed? I know in some equipment tht isn't meant to be opened, it is not sealed and has exposed capacitors and such.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> I admit I haven't looked at the internal pics lately, but is the power supply enclosed? I know in some equipment tht isn't meant to be opened, it is not sealed and has exposed capacitors and such.


It is not enclosed. 
http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/24%20Series%20Third%20Look.pdf
http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/24%20Series%20Second%20Look.pdf
http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/24%20Series%20First%20Look.pdf


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Mines no longer noisy but it's still noisy enough to bother me after applying grease. The 2TB WD20EURS might have something to do with making the fan come on.

HR24-100 is my model. Would replace the fan but can't find it for purchase anywhere.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Can you just shoot a little WD-40 in there?
Or does it really need to be grease?
Will I need a syringe (or the like) to get the grease into the right spot on the fan?

My HR-24 is in our bedroom so quieting it down would be AWESOME!
We're used to the noise and it has no effect on our sleeping, but we do really notice it when it's quiet in there.

Thanks!


----------



## compaddict (Apr 14, 2008)

WD-40 is mostly solvent, so I would not use that. I think most any grease would do the trick. Dab as much as you can get inside with a toothpick.


----------

